# Pets (a cat) on Al Reem Island



## Wynn7280 (Jan 1, 2013)

We are relocating to the UAE in August. I have secured a job on Al Reem Island. For convenience I am also hoping to live there. We will be taking our cat with us. He is an indoor cat. Does anyone know if you are allowed cats in the apartments on the island?

Many thanks.


----------



## dzey (Feb 3, 2013)

in general 'no - you can't' 
but in reality you can have a cat a noone will really chase you for that (at least in Marina Square)


----------

